# Took care of a drunk girl all night when her friends ditched her



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

This girl was like DEAD O_O

Is it ok if I feel like a Good Samaritan?


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

That was nice of you to take care of her. It sounds like she has ****ty friends.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

It's definitely okay for you to feel like a Good Samaritan.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Mhm  good job for doing that


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Good karma coming your way young man.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

A modern day mother teresa. Well done fella.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey, thats how my boyfriend won my heart.... I totally wish I was joking.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Good for you, man.


----------



## rajjer01 (Mar 30, 2012)

props, compared to her friends you probably look like gandhi right now


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Very cool of you. Hopefully she remembers you're a good guy.


----------



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

The girl is fine now. However, not so much as a thank you to either of my friends or me. Spent hours wiping vomit off her face and taking care of her. 

My friends have deemed her an ungrateful biotch.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

"Carry Me Home Tonight"


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes! Feel proud of yourself for being a decent human being!


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Help someone because it makes you feel good...not because you're expecting something out of it, because you may not get so much as a thank you. You did a good thing and could have potentially saved her from something bad. (did you edit your post?) I thought there was mention of another drunk getting touchy feely with her.


----------



## ForReverendGreen (Apr 14, 2012)

Very noble of you. The fact is being able to overcome your social anxiety enough to take part in helping these people.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*awww*



offthechainjoe said:


> The girl is fine now. However, not so much as a thank you to either of my friends or me. Spent hours wiping vomit off her face and taking care of her.
> 
> My friends have deemed her an ungrateful biotch.


your my hero, thats for sure!


----------



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

jsgt said:


> Help someone because it makes you feel good...not because you're expecting something out of it, because you may not get so much as a thank you. You did a good thing and could have potentially saved her from something bad. (did you edit your post?) I thought there was mention of another drunk getting touchy feely with her.


no, i posted another thread about the situation in which a drunk friend of mine was being perverted towards her


----------

